# District Administrator Debra K. Collins



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

District Administrator Debra K. Collins

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Missouri Department of Corrections
Missouri*
End of Watch: Friday, March 4, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 55
*Tour of Duty:* 25 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, March 4, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
District Administrator Debra Collins was killed in an automobile accident on US 67 near Fredericktown, Missouri, while en route to Poplar Bluff for a meeting.

Her vehicle ran off the road and overturned in a ditch causing her to suffer fatal injuries.

District Administrator Collins had served with the Missouri Department of Corrections, Board of Probation and Parole for 25 years. She is survived by her husband and two sons.

Agency Contact Information
Missouri Department of Corrections
2729 Plaza Drive
PO Box 236
Jefferson City, MO 65102

Phone: (573) 751-2389

_*Please contact the Missouri Department of Corrections for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
_Information on this memorial is preliminary. A final determination on line of duty status may be made at a future date._


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Ma'am.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

